# Intimidated?



## pinksugar (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm a member at another forum (about running) and there was a thread about what annoys people on the boards. It seemed to me, that a lot of the whinging was about new comers, but also basically, that people who 'didn't like it' should just leave.

Well...

It got me thinking.

One of the reasons I love mut is because when I joined, no one made me feel like a fool because I didn't own a 120 mac pro palette, or that I didn't have a clue what a CP was, or where I could by UDPP (or even what that was!)

I was welcomed here as an equal, not as a n00b, and I have never felt intimidated, or that there was a big private club operating here that I wasn't a part of. It's one of the reasons I stay here, because everyone is so nice. Sure, there are a few trolls and spammers now and then, but if someone says something out of line, you can expect a mod to delete it, because it isn't nice, and it isn't appropriate.






I dunno. This forum that i'm a member of, there is so much good information, but everything is like a private joke that I'm not a part of. There are all these posts where no one acknowledges I've said anything.

I'm so glad MUT is totally different. You know what? there is no where on the web like right here. We are so lucky to have each other, and to have this place to come to!

But maybe I'm completely wrong. Do YOU feel intimidated here?


----------



## katana (Oct 19, 2008)

I totally agree with you Rosie.

MakeUp Talk is the only forum I have ever felt comfortable posting on, and it is because of how considerate and polite everyone here is. No one made me feel like a new comer who wasn't worthy, and I've never gotten the feeling like I was an outsider.

I think it's great how everyone here is so friendly and inviting. The Mods also do a great job, at keeping everyone in line





MakeUp Talk really is in a catagory of it's own. No other forum I have read has compared.

Thank you everyone who posts here for being so awesome, and having such great MU tips!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 19, 2008)

I feel exactly the same!

I used to be a member of a kinda creative arty forum and it was the first time I'd ever joined a forum so I thought all forums were full of drama and b*tches. And then I joined mut and I was like holy crap, everyone's so nice to each other! lol

I think a lot of people on that other forum where totally up themselves. They had their own little online cliques, inside jokes and thought they were better than the new-comers. It drove me mad.

When I've been at college all day listening to bickering between silly girls and I come home and turn on the computer I don't want more drama.

I don't feel intimidated at all on mut and I never have because everyone's so sweet. It's the only forum I've ever stuck with.

Sometimes you just get sick of the drama on other forums. You go to forums for a chat not to listen to playground arguements and popularity contests.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ive been a member of MUA way before i was a member of MUT and I have yet to post anything on there. I just read but I never post. lol


----------



## SqueeKee (Oct 19, 2008)

Mut is a very unique for a forum, mostly because of the rules we have and how the mods uphold them. Trolling and spamming gets nipped in the bud and we just can't go around saying w/e the hell we want without having to face some consequences! I've been a member of several other forums where the rules were much different so the mods didn't have much actual work to do . . . people were just allowed to run wild unless they posted really racist remarks, and even THAT was sometimes allowed!

MUT is like my little escape. I don't share it with anyone I know 'in real life' because I can be completely myself here and there are things written here, amongst my 7000+ posts, that I wouldn't want my family or friends reading



But I feel like I can post anything here, because MUT is like my online family . . . and people here are much more understanding than anyone else I know!


----------



## daer0n (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't feel intimidated on here at all! i think everyone is nice, and rarely people act out of line, but, i have to say that most people here are great, decent, and respectful of other people's opinions and point of views. I love it here because i've been able to bond and become friends with a lot of people, and even when they don't agree with what i have to say they still respect it. I wish people were more like that in real life as well.

Those people in that other forum sound like they're a bit too stuck up. I don't know why some people think that they know it all and treat others that are beginning to learn something like complete ignorants, uhm, i guess they forgot that they originally started from zero as well, and were not born knowing it all. Jeez.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 19, 2008)

No, I love it here and feel accepted. I have been welcomed with open arms! Not many forums are like this one and that's what makes it special!


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 19, 2008)

I used to feel intimidated in the early days of joining MUT. There was a bit of a click with some members and it wasn't until I became an established member that some of them actually bothered to acknowledge me when I spoke to them, that's no longer the case anymore, most of those members seemed to have dropped off the face of MUT.

I no longer find this, I love MUT now and everyone is friendly and very welcoming and we encourage the noobs! You can never learn enough and you will always learn things from different members, doesn't matter if they have 10 posts or 4000 you will be able to learn something from every member. It's a great place to hang out, I really love MUT and the friends I have made on here


----------



## Aprill (Oct 19, 2008)

I also used to feel intimidated here because there were like 2 or 3 groups and it kinda makes you feel uncomfortable. But it wasnt any blatant "we dont want you here thing"...just felt like it.

I do think that some people still do feel intimidated, because I have heard from the outside that some dont like this site because it feels heavily moderated and I have heard that us friendly folk must be fake, or forced to be friendly and this isnt stepfordtalk.com, everyone here is for the most part, real.

Mut has always been a release for me, I still like this site, I am able to set the human kinks of this site aside, and I love it here.

p.s. noobs...my avatar is a symbol of love, not hate


----------



## Anthea (Oct 20, 2008)

I have always felt welcomed here and everyone is very friendly, accepting and you aren't made to feel foolish if you ask a silly question or you make a mistake which I sometimes do.

MUT is by far the site I most visit on the web, I feel most comfortable here.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 20, 2008)

Yup, I agree... MUT is my cyber-home... It's the first place I go when I turn my computer on (here and youtube/hulu/democracy now). But I really do like it here... I will admit that there were times I felt like there was a crew on here, but I just figured they were more familiar with each other, so being protective came naturally... But other than that, there's a wealth of information being shared. You can bare your soul and somebody will take notice. We'll celebrate and cry with you. Support you when you need it. Advise you when you ask for it. We argue and we disagree, but at the end of the day, it's all good (In my mind at least). Just like a family...

I haven't had that kind of experience yet on another board... But then again, you guys keep me the most active...


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 20, 2008)

i toatally agree with u all...and when it comes to criticism u girls are very nice about it if the person asks for it...

Like help with tutorials etc....

When i first joined MUT i was like whoa makeup overload...but i have learnt alot from this group....that ppl can be pretty, can be really good at makeup and still be nice!!!

Cause u do get alot of ppl that are trashy and cold when it comes to newbie ppl....

even tho im no expert at makeup i think i stil have some advice for those who need it.....

I just love this group soooo much and i missed it like crazy y the reason i did come back....i feel confident in myself now to post pics and if ppl have something to say to improve my skills i will always take that on board...as i hope soon that i can make a career out of it....

Every one welcomes others like as if they have been here for yrs and its just lovely to see...and it is very rare in a group to have that.....

This group is No way snobby like other i recently ended with lol....i just love MUT......its just home to me now!!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 20, 2008)

In the past a few regulars would gang up on me if they didn't like my opinions.. I think I had the most trouble here then anyone else here because of my opinions,bluntness and statements but that didnt keep me away for long

It has improved Im glad I still on MUT I love it here


----------



## internetchick (Oct 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif p.s. noobs...my avatar is a symbol of love, not hate



HA!




I have never felt intimidated here. Ever. I like it, and that's why I agreed to mod.

I have ditched two forums due to exactly that kind of cliquey crap. One was the Naturally Curly forum I used to enjoy. I quit going about 2 or so months ago. The hair forums are great, but go into Non-hair and it's crap. The moderation is crap. There is zero consistency in rule enforcement. Members can pretty much harass other members without anything being said by mods. Members openly mock and demean other members. It's total crap. I never want to go there again. I will say I did meet a few good friends there. One I got the chance to meet in person recently.



We have our own small private board we use to keep up on how each other is doing, since it is easier than email.

At first when I found MUT I felt like the moderation here was too strict, but I don't think it would be the place it is without it. And really, is it too much to ask that everyone be civil? Hell no.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 20, 2008)

I sometimes think the modding here can be a little bit strict, but then again, the site I was talking about is the same as your hair forum, Letters - they just don't stop people from being nasty or anything short of totally racist. I like it that nastiness is not encouraged at MUT.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 20, 2008)

There was nastiness here occurred in MUT within the last year but it was quickly deleted

Few occasions then but much improved now .. and Im glad!

and no I dont feel intimidated anymore


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ive been a member of MUA way before i was a member of MUT and I have yet to post anything on there. I just read but I never post. lol Lmao.You always crack me up.

I use to be intimitated with MUT and lurked for maybe a year before I posted something just because of the obvious cliques and like Beccers mention, they all seemed to drop off so things got a bit better here but even so they were better folks then others I've seen in other forums.

I agree, MUT is a really quiet and lots of encouraging folks then other places though... trolls and spammers here and there but eh.


----------



## chocobon (Oct 20, 2008)

MUT is great!! What can I say, it's the forum that introduced me to MAC and all things beautiful!! Ppl here are like a family and everybody is nice and supportive and I have never ever felt intimidated by this forum cuz from day1, I was welcomed!!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 20, 2008)

I have to say that the reason I liked it here IS because I love that we have mods. I've been at other forums where there will be someone to say crap and sometimes it's even the mods!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 20, 2008)

I must say if it wasnt for MUT I wouldnt have nevr discovered MAC!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 20, 2008)

I lurked on MUT for a short time before I joined. I have been on other forums (non makeup related) and there have been plenty of rude, catty or obnoxious people.

MUT is my favorite and most visited forum because members are understanding and friendly. I have learned a lot about makeup and other topics by joining MUT. If there are problems, the mods nip it before it becomes out of hand.


----------

